# Any recommendations for Snowblower Auger Shaft Grease???



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Have noticed everyone has different opinions on what grease to use for auger shaft grease...Any common preferences??? I have some Lubriplate low temp grease(White Lith.), but noticed HS80 mentioned Red Grease???? Hear some people mention axel grease or bearing grease??
Red valvoline auto wheel bearing grease??? 
Appreciate any advice...Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

I use Marine grease on mine.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Toyboy!!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Have noticed everyone has different opinions on what grease to use for auger shaft grease...


If you're referring to applying grease between the auger shaft and the auger rakes, I honestly don't think it makes alot of difference which grease is used as long as the shaft is coated to prevent rust. The two are moving as a unit due to the shear bolts and I don't think even axel grease gets stiff enough when cold to prevent the shear bolts from breaking if you hit something bad. Now if it was -100 degrees it might be different but for what we see I think almost any grease should work just fine.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks HCBPH I appreciate that info...I was thinking the same as they move together but just was looking for sage advice which I think you just gave me so many thanks!!!


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

I also use Marine lower unit grease in my gear box. It's very compatible with the gears and bearings/bushings inside, and also helps if any melt off water gets in it through vent.
I also drain and refill my gear box every spring when I'm done with the unit. It's a habit I picked up from winterizing my 4 outboards. Grease/oil is cheap compared to gearbox repair/replace from neglect.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I picked up a tube of white lithium grease at the store today while I was shopping and it noticed it says the working temp is down to -40 I also remember Seeing on Donnyboy's channel he uses white lithium on the gear shift since it doesn't get hard easily.


----------

